

Announcing Startup row: PyCon 2013 Edition - jnoller
http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/12/announcing-startup-row-pycon-2013.html

======
dabent
If you meet the criteria, apply! I was on Startup Row in 2011 and it changed
my life. Even if you're not part of Startup Row, do visit the startups there.
I met many interesting companies while everyone was in talks and the exhibit
hall was empty.

------
lbotos
jnoller, What's the thing at the end of Pycon where people showcase their
projects built with python? It's like the science fair of python projects?

~~~
briancurtin
You are probably thinking of the Poster Session:
<https://us.pycon.org/2013/posters/>

Proposals are being accepted through January 16th. I had a poster in it last
year and had some really good talks with people. It's a pretty cool
environment.

------
nishadmusthafa
Why the seed stage only criterion?

~~~
jnoller
We prefer to showcase the smaller / bootstrapped / cash strapped startups over
those with more capital. For the latter group, we offer 50% discounts
(<https://us.pycon.org/2013/sponsors/prospectus/>) on Silver and Gold Pycon
sponsorships (a steal, when you factor in how much you're saving on conference
registration).

The goal is to find small, python oriented promising startups and give them
visibility they might not otherwise be able to afford.

~~~
nishadmusthafa
that's fair. and noble. Anyone with more than 100k can afford to buy such
publicity.

~~~
jnoller
Well - if you look at Gold and Silver sponsorship alone, Silver is 2000$ for
companies under 25 employees, Gold is 4000$. Many companies - not even
startups - take advantage of these discounts.

These discounts to SMBs is part of the PyCon 10 year heritage, and we're proud
to be able to do it year after year.

~~~
cschmidt
I've just applied, and it seems like an exciting prospect. Are you going to
decide on a rolling basis, or only after the February 10 deadline?

~~~
jnoller
Only after the deadline to be fair.

